# MSI-Datei um RSS-Feeds automatisch in Outlook zu integrieren



## Stelo (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe User,

ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forum erwischt. Leider bin ich absolut kein Windows-User und habe nur sehr wenig Ahnung davon. Darum brauch ich ja auch euch. ;-) 

Für einen Verein pflege ich ein Forum. Zur besseren Benachrichtigung möchten die User gern den RSS-Feed benutzen. Der funktioniert an sich auch super, leider sind alle quasi zu doof, sich das selbst einzurichten. Und ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit überall mal vorbei zu fahren und zu helfen.

Hinzukommt kommt anscheinend noch, wie ich aus ein bisschen Googlelei und Erfahrungsberichten entnehmen konnte, dass man um den Feed in Outlook einbinden zu können, ihn erst irgendwie mit dem IE abonnieren muss und das dann in Outlook importieren kann.

EDIT: Ganz vergessen, das liegt daran, dass der RSS-Feed die Bedingung auth=http hat und damit kommt der Outlook wohl so von Haus aus nicht klar.

Nun habe ich den Auftrag mich um eine MSI-Datei zu kümmern, auf die alle nur mal kurz klicken müssen und zack! sind sie immer up-to-date.

Aufgrund meiner oben bereits erwähnten Ahnungslosigkeit auf diesem Gebiet, würde ich mich sehr über kompetente Tipps freuen, ob man das denn überhaupt so umsetzen kann und wenn da: wie? 

P.S.: Und verdammt, wieso stellt sich dieser Outlook denn da so dämlich an?


----------

